# I'm a first time Momma! - you know what they say about a watched pot



## WildwoodGoats (Jan 13, 2013)

I am a first timer for a goat birth, so I'm excited for the time to come. Problem is, the time still hasn't gotten here!

My goat, Cat, is an Alpine/Nubian mix that was bred to a Nigerian.

According to the woman who I bought her from, Cat was due to deliver on January 10 (for her day 150), but it still hasn't happened. I called the woman who sold her to me and asked her if she was sure about that date and she said that Cat was definitely bred on that date, but that she could have short-cycled, which I guess means she could have gone back into heat 5 days later. If that's true, then she should have been due January 15th, but I'm still worried.

Her bag has filled out and she had some discharge today, and her ligaments have softened but not disappeared. I have been going out there constantly for the last 8 days. I got my stethoscope and definitely heard the kid's heartbeat, so that was comforting.

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Goats kidding range can be from 145-155 and even go farther on either side. I bet she short cycled and you are at 152 which is still well within safe kidding range. The udder will generally fill tight the day of or before kidding. The ligs are a sure sign of kidding within 12 hours so keep feeling those.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry, can't help much in deciding when she will kid. But I feel for you and I know what you are going through. I did that same thing just this fall. Hang in there! She can't hold out forever! (She'll wait until you are in the shower)


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

I feel for you too we have two FF does this month or so and the a FF in March


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I have one who I could have sworn was having them last week. She looks at me like I'm a crazy woman every time I go out there now. I raise her tail up to have a peek and she walks away and screams. She sees me coming and she turns away so I can't see. She is going to drag this out till the last possible second and then probably cross her legs to keep them in. If your girl is anything like that I really feel for ya.


----------



## WildwoodGoats (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the advice. I used to think I was a patient person, but this week I am really getting put to the test! 

Good luck, crocee, with your girl! My goat thinks I'm crazy too, because I'm always out there feeling her ligaments, and she HATES it when I lift her tail to check. I keep telling her if she will just have those babies, then I won't lift her tail anymore!

Someone said, maybe the moon phases have something to do with it. Anyone know anything about that? Are girls more likely to go into labor closer to the full moon? ...just an interesting thought!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

crocee said:


> I have one who I could have sworn was having them last week. She looks at me like I'm a crazy woman every time I go out there now. I raise her tail up to have a peek and she walks away and screams. She sees me coming and she turns away so I can't see. She is going to drag this out till the last possible second and then probably cross her legs to keep them in. If your girl is anything like that I really feel for ya.


Bahaha. My girls do the same thing. They don't think it's appropriate for me to be checking out their nether bits. And they're totally offended by me feeling their udders/bellies anywhere that's not a stanchion!


----------



## slockhart (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm so there too...my first kidding! I bought a pregnant Nigerian doe the 20th of Dec. The previous owners said she just started bagging up the day before, but have no idea the day she was bred so they gave me a guestimate when she's due. I go out there every few hours and check her ligaments, she runs away screaming! I try to touch her belly but she runs the mintue I come near her, but I can see these adorable little kicks in her belly that just make me smile. Im trying to be paitent but it's so hard! I have a question too...is there a certain time of day that goats give birth? I just hope it happens when I'm home and not at work. Also, I'm very very new to goat owning. I have ALL the supplies and prepared for the kidding, I've watched you-tube videos and everything. The only thing I'm not sure about is if I'm feeding her correctly. She gets 2 large handfuls for chopped alfalfa, 1 1/4 cups of grain pellets and 1 1/4 cups of soaked beet pulp...thats in the morning and afternoon. She also has pasture (its winter so everythings dead anyway) and hay all day. Is this too much or not enough?


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Engebretsen said:


> Bahaha. My girls do the same thing. They don't think it's appropriate for me to be checking out their nether bits. And they're totally offended by me feeling their udders/bellies anywhere that's not a stanchion!


Mine too. all three of my newish (bought in November already bred) does hate when I try to check if their bags have changed or take a pooch picture. They hop around and glare at me alot. I'm rolling my eyes at them every time because as soon as I get them on the stand to do feet or meds, they are angels...ah they sure have a mind of their own when loose though. full of mischief.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

WildwoodGoats said:


> Someone said, maybe the moon phases have something to do with it. Anyone know anything about that? Are girls more likely to go into labor closer to the full moon? ...just an interesting thought!
> 
> Thanks everyone!


My husband totally believes in going by the moon and tides - he is a Farmer's Almanac NUT. He plants our garden by it and even though our does is due Jan 20 - he tells me not until the full moon - which will be the 26th this month. Here's a link for full moon calendar http://www.fullmoon.info/en/fullmoon-calendar.html if your interested.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

slockhart said:


> I'm so there too...my first kidding! I bought a pregnant Nigerian doe the 20th of Dec. The previous owners said she just started bagging up the day before, but have no idea the day she was bred so they gave me a guestimate when she's due. I go out there every few hours and check her ligaments, she runs away screaming! I try to touch her belly but she runs the mintue I come near her, but I can see these adorable little kicks in her belly that just make me smile. Im trying to be paitent but it's so hard! I have a question too...is there a certain time of day that goats give birth? I just hope it happens when I'm home and not at work. Also, I'm very very new to goat owning. I have ALL the supplies and prepared for the kidding, I've watched you-tube videos and everything. The only thing I'm not sure about is if I'm feeding her correctly. She gets 2 large handfuls for chopped alfalfa, 1 1/4 cups of grain pellets and 1 1/4 cups of soaked beet pulp...thats in the morning and afternoon. She also has pasture (its winter so everythings dead anyway) and hay all day. Is this too much or not enough?


I would repost this in its own thread! I am so new I don't have my goats yet but that seems like a lot of food. A new post will get you more experienced owners.

Kim


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Have you ever heard of the Does' Code of Honor? Here it is if you've never read it before.

Doe's Secret Code of Honor 
The doe's secret code of honor is as old as goats themselves and is
ultimately the species best kept secret. No doe shall ever kid before
its time. (Its time being determined by the following factors):


1- No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all
involved. Your owner's house must be a wreck, their family hungry and
desperate for clean clothes, and their social life nonexistent.


2- "Midwives" must reach the babbling fool status before you kid out.
Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean
the time is getting close.

3- For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you,
kidding must be delayed by at least one day for each item. If they use
an audio monitor, one good yell per hour will keep things interesting.

4- If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. She'll be fine
while we're away for the weekend," Wait until they load the car, then
begin pushing!

5- Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of
someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're
getting close.

6- When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait at least
three more days.

7 -You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are
mandatory! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing
your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it, and
nesting, are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things
to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait.

8- The honor of all goats is now in your hands. Use this time to
avenge all of your barn mates. Think about your friend who had to wear
that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for
another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems
fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful
wormings can also be avenged at this time.

9- If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when
to have the kids, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has
been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is
what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action!
The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a
good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching
for a flashlight that works!

10- Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time
someone comes into the barn to check you. Your barn mates will love
you as the extra goodies fall their way too.

Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly
special goats are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a
beautiful doeling to carry on the Doe Code of Honor for the next
generation of those who wait.
Author Unknown


----------



## littlelowefarm (Jan 15, 2013)

I know the feeling, mine has been driving me crazy the past few days waiting on her to kid! First time for me and her!


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

Waiting is the worst!
I get kid fever so bad it's ridiculous this time of year. lol

Milkmaid I was just going to look that up and post it. ^-^
I have a copy on my fridge at home, makes me laugh everytime I see it!


----------



## WildwoodGoats (Jan 13, 2013)

HA HA!!! Doe's Secret Code of Honor! That is hilarious! 

Well, it's good to know I'm not alone! It is definitely torture! Thanks for sharing, everyone! I can't wait till I get to meet the precious baby (or babies)....I really am hoping for more than one so that he/she can have a playmate.

Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## WildwoodGoats (Jan 13, 2013)

*Pictures of my girl.*

Here are some pictures of her today. It seems as if one side of her bag is getting larger than the other. Is that normal? When is it time to call the vet?


----------



## WildwoodGoats (Jan 13, 2013)

Well, I picked up Cat from the breeder on August 24th, so I know that she was bred no later than that. This means that even if she was bred as late as August 23rd, then she would be due today. So it seems as if the date the breeder gave me was way off. Hopefully she will kid soon!


----------



## tjroberts (Jan 15, 2013)

slockhart said:


> I'm so there too...my first kidding! I bought a pregnant Nigerian doe the 20th of Dec. The previous owners said she just started bagging up the day before, but have no idea the day she was bred so they gave me a guestimate when she's due. I go out there every few hours and check her ligaments, she runs away screaming! I try to touch her belly but she runs the mintue I come near her, but I can see these adorable little kicks in her belly that just make me smile. Im trying to be paitent but it's so hard! I have a question too...is there a certain time of day that goats give birth? I just hope it happens when I'm home and not at work. Also, I'm very very new to goat owning. I have ALL the supplies and prepared for the kidding, I've watched you-tube videos and everything. The only thing I'm not sure about is if I'm feeding her correctly. She gets 2 large handfuls for chopped alfalfa, 1 1/4 cups of grain pellets and 1 1/4 cups of soaked beet pulp...thats in the morning and afternoon. She also has pasture (its winter so everythings dead anyway) and hay all day. Is this too much or not enough?


My girl is due any day now also and my vet told me Friday to give half of what she normally gets in grain and to give more hay that way the babies dont get to big before birth. We are only expecting 1 though.


----------



## WildwoodGoats (Jan 13, 2013)

Great advice, thank you!


----------

